# Du lịch và cuộc sống > Ẩm thực > Sài Gòn >  Khơi gợi chút cảm giác hoang dã ở Wild Pub - Cafe Sài Gòn

## hangnt

> *Cà phê Wild Pub*
> 
> _41/5 Bùi Viện, Q.1, TP.HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Wild Pub_


*Đúng như tên gọi, Wild Pub nổi bật với thiết kế hoài cổ và nghệ thuật sắp đặt tưởng không mà có.*


Địa chỉ là 41/5 Bùi Viện, Quận 1, song nếu chủ ý tìm con hẻm số 41 thì bạn sẽ chạy qua lúc nào không hay. Lý do khá đơn giản, số 41 không giống những con hẻm khác của Sài Gòn mà chỉ như một cánh cửa bỏ ngỏ của căn nhà số 41, vốn là chung cư khá cũ. Cánh cửa ấy còn được “trang hoàng” bởi xe thuốc lá, bà hàng nước vồn vã khiến bạn không nhận ra là lối vào. Hay khi nhận ra rồi, phải quyết tâm lắm bạn mới có thể phóng xe vào trong.

Ấn tượng đầu tiên về Wild Pub là nhỏ đến mức 20 người là vừa đẹp, 30 người là bắt đầu chật, 40 người thì không còn chỗ để đứng. Song đúng như tên gọi, Wild Pub nổi bật với thiết kế hoài cổ và nghệ thuật sắp đặt tưởng không mà có.

Sự hoài cổ của Wild Pub đến từ những thanh gỗ ba lét, đồ gỗ cũ, gạch ngói từ thời Pháp và gạch bông lót nền thập niên 70-80 được hai người chủ trẻ của quán tìm mua tại các vựa ve chai trong thành phố mới gom đủ. Và cũng đến từ toàn bộ những vật dụng, bàn ghế, kệ… đều là những món đồ cũ hay được thiết kế theo kiểu dáng của những thập niên 70-80. Hay việc những khách có độ tuổi nhinh nhỉnh một chút (khoảng 30) sẽ tìm thấy dư vị tuổi thơ với chiếc bàn ủi con gà bằng đồng khối, được vận hành bằng than; đèn tròn báo giờ để bàn, đèn dầu, radio – cassette xài băng cối, máy hát dĩa...

Wild Pub cũng được được xếp vào danh sách những quán cà phê thân thiện với môi trường khi tận dụng vật liệu tái chế để trang trí nội thất. Đó là đèn treo tường làm từ lò xo bên trong lồng bóng đèn dây tóc; quầy bar làm từ thùng dầu cũ, xung quanh đóng gỗ ba lét; mặt bàn được đóng từ những két nước cũ, chân đóng bằng thanh gỗ cũ loại lớn.

Ngoài ra, tại Wild Pub, dường như bạn không hề nhận ra bất kỳ một nghệ thuật sắp đặt hay một trường phái trang trí nhất định. Tất cả đều mang cảm giác tự nhiên đến lộn xộn của những bộ bàn ghế “chạy” lung tung, chiếc đĩa than lớn đính trên tường, đôi gà đi lạc dưới chân quầy bar, những hàng tranh, ảnh không theo bất kỳ chủ đề nào chạy dọc theo các bức tường, hay những vật trang trí tưởng như không liên quan đặt rải rác khắp quán.

Nổi bật nhất trong chủ đề tự nhiên của quán là tấm kính lớn ở bức tường bên trong. Nhìn qua tưởng như lạc điệu, song mảng tưởng rời rạc, bức tranh đồng cỏ… lại thổi hồn vào không gian của quán cũng như khiến góc ngồi tại đó trở nên đắc địa…

















> *Cà phê Wild Pub*
> 
> _41/5 Bùi Viện, Q.1, TP.HCM._
> 
> >> _Bản đồ địa điểm đến Cà phê Wild Pub_



Cùng khám phá *các quán cafe ở Sài Gòn* - *cac quan cafe o Sai Gon*

----------


## cheezelsoshi

Chà kiến trúc nhìn thích quá

----------


## h20love

P/c rất bụi,

----------


## Amp21

Quán này cá tính

----------


## songthan

Độc đáo thật
Thích những quán như này

----------


## lovetravel

thiết kế rất bụi bặm, cá tính

----------


## rose

đúng là có chút cảm giác "wild"

----------


## littlegirl

mình thích phong cách này

----------


## pigcute

Độc đáo lạ

----------

